# Completed our REA!



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Gator and I completed our RAE yesterday! We had a very interesting journey and I loved every minute of it. We went 10 for 10, getting all of our legs right in a row. We won the Rally High Combined award 5 out of the 10 times we trialed. We had some really awesome bloopers and made some fabulous friends. What a bunch of fun!

Here are some pics from our last run:




Allegedly, he is backing up in this last one. He actually did, but was perhaps a little more vertical than was expected or required...


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool pics, big congrats to both of you.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

congrats, you must be so thrilled.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's our 2nd to last Excellent run! It ain't pretty, but it shows us very accurately!


----------



## shannylee (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Way to go!


----------

